# Someone Please Help!!!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I need a picture where I can label the goat anatomy (much like this link: http://npga-pygmy.com/resources/conform ... natomy.asp ) only without them already being labeled. It's for my Vet Science 4-H project.

Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What I did for my niece for her fair poster was print one off for my cheat sheet then print another and white out the writing then make a copy of it like the writing was never there.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmm, okay! Thank you!  (this is what I get for waiting till the last minute :doh: )


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hear you I waited till Thursday night and she did the poster Friday.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you're ok with a dairy goat...one of these might work: http://www.kidnacres.com/id16.html

Did you try google: http://www.google.com/search?q=goat&um= ... CCMQpwUoBA


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is an okay-ish pygmy goat pic:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you both SOOOO much! :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You could print a pic, and then trace over the body, scan it in and print it out, or just use your original


----------

